# my 26g bowfront



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

I got tons and tons of pics but Ill post links to the host sites


Mine is a 26g bowfront sand tank w a variety of fish including a betta, a angel and tetras, cats and kuhli's( was 2 angels but my blusher died a few days back after a tank clean all the others are fine water is fine)





And the two 9k gallon tanks at work, more pics to come of daylight and possible in-tank video as well( pics of the taxidermy too, album is for family that isnt on our soil right now)





Enjoy.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Thanks for the posts, and the pics, very nice setup, keep us posted please on any future changes, love seeing those pics *


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Great pics.. but use our gallery instead in the future


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

oops, the 26g is in my friends house now, I upgraded to a 55.


----------

